
Window Snapping in macOS Sierra [video] - tambourine_man
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pzJGeTS49f4
======
ericzawo
I use this wonderful app Spectacle[1] for window management in OS X—I mean,
macOS. :)

Effectively utilizing my screens is a big priority for me when I do work. It
might just be a security blanket thing but I need need need to have a few
things open at all times to get in my groove.

[1] [https://www.spectacleapp.com/](https://www.spectacleapp.com/)

~~~
tomglynch
I haven't head of Spectacle before. I've been using BetterTouchTool which
seems to offer more options and greater functionality (see my other comment -
can set what % of the screen the left and right take up). However the
simplicity of Spectacle looks inviting.

~~~
ericzawo
It's the main reason I switched to it from Amethyst. I've heard good things
about BTT but I have yet to find a reason to switch from Spectacle as it has
everything I need to manage windows over two screens.

------
staticelf
Still can't believe they haven't fixed the maximize the window functionality.
Windows has so much better window management.

When I saw this title I thought "finally" but it appears that I'm going to be
disappointed yet again.

~~~
starquake
I think they didn't fix it because they didn't think it's a problem. I
understand it might be hard to get used to if you're used to using
applications fullscreen. But when you use a 27" iMac you kinda get why it
works that way. I just have a lot of big windows and actually never want to
maximize any of them. Partly overlapping windows also makes it easy to switch
between them. So it actually suits the way I work quite well. As I see it:
Apple has a vision on how you are supposed to work with a computer. You can
only change it slightly. Maybe you like it, maybe you don't. I generally like
to adapt the ideas a UI or OS is using. As long as it feels coherent and well
thought out.

~~~
staticelf
Well on my main computer I am running a 34" screen with 3440x1440 in
resolution. But when on a MacBook you really want to be able to maximize the
window. Also, on my large screen, with Windows, I can drag any window to the
side and have it maximize the space that is left which is just perfect.

~~~
bluejekyll
Have you tried the split screen with two full screen apps? I do this all the
time now with an editor and terminal next to each other.

In fact I pretty much use full screen apps and spaces all the time now,
reminiscent of my UNIX setup with fvwm.

~~~
staticelf
Yes I do that all the time on Windows, it's a lot harder on a macOS though.

------
rajington
Can you try resizing a window to the full screen and seeing if the dock still
reserves pixels? [http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/141800/gap-at-
the-b...](http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/141800/gap-at-the-bottom-
of-maximized-windows)

~~~
fredsir
This! We must know!

...it has been killing me for years.

------
kitsunesoba
For window snapping I like to use Moom. I like it because it offers snapping
without injecting any behaviors into window dragging so I don't find myself
accidentally snapping windows when I'm really just trying to move them. It
also lets me choose when I want to snap, so I get to keep standard Mac window
management most of the time, but have snapping around in the cases where it
makes sense.

~~~
outworlder
+1 for Moom. It does what it's designed to do beautifully.

------
tomglynch
I use BetterTouchTool for window snapping. After seeing the title I thought
maybe it would replace my need for BTT. However after watching, it definitely
doesn't.

Here's a preview of BTT Window snapping:
[https://fat.gfycat.com/SandyFastFinch.webm](https://fat.gfycat.com/SandyFastFinch.webm)
. I also have keyboard shortcuts to snap left, right and maximise.

------
kevlar1818
> keeping the desktop clutter free

Or you could just join the tiling window manager cult and become enlightened.

e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL51N8fTLTA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL51N8fTLTA)

------
ja27
I've spent maybe 1% of my time on Windows in the past five years and I'm still
constantly trying to snap my MacBook's windows by dragging to the edges of the
screen.

I've been on ChromeOS a lot lately and I really like the keyboard shortcuts
there. Alt-[ or Alt-] to put a window on half the screen or Alt-= to maximize
and Alt-- to minimize.

~~~
zyx321
Next time you're on Windows, try Win + Arrow keys.

------
hartator
Maybe I am the only one, but I think just watching the video make it already
frustating. Specially with the prounouced window shadows, it doesn't really
make sense clarity-wise.

------
ungzd
Reminds me of Winamp that had this feature long ago.

------
electic
Also noticed the dock has blank spacers in it. If that is the case, that is a
great new feature as well.

~~~
thisishugo
Turns out you can already do this. It works on El Capital, at least.

[http://www.imore.com/add-space-your-mac-dock](http://www.imore.com/add-space-
your-mac-dock)

------
thebigspacefuck
I'd just be happy if you can just move windows back on screen easily.

------
therealidiot
Openbox does the snapping-to-other-window-edges thing too

I really like Openbox

